# Do I need a cover scent on my remote caller?



## Orphanedcowboy (Mar 1, 2010)

I tried it the other morning and it seems the coyotes wanted to hang up, the wind was in my face and caller was between us. I don't think they noticed me as I was using an old abandoned tractor for my backdrop, and the grass and weeds were fairly tall around it and I was under it prone. They got with in 30 yds of the caller following a wash, and popped their heads up, but soon vacated the same route unscathed.


----------



## dirtnap (Mar 3, 2010)

at 30 yrds they should have 00buck in them!! cover scent could help, but you need to lower your volume way down when they get with in 75 yards, because they can hear the white noise in some sounds on a digitel caller. good luck and shoot straight!!


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I would try a scent eliminator spray. If you use scent, put skunk essence on a cotton ball, leave the cotton ball in a jar and just remove the lid.


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

i wouldn't think that they winded anything if they didnt get down wind,was the caller out in the open or conceled,+1 on volume


----------

